# Outboard Motor Regulations



## finripple (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi, 

Two questions:

1) I have a 4 stroke 6 hp Tohatsu outboard motor that I keep in my hold on trips with a lot of flat water. At the Westwater put-in the ranger asked if I had a motor. I was honest and told him I did. What I didn't have was the paperwork. Bummer. Wanting to play by the rules, what's the deal exactly? He said a CO registration would work in UT? Is it an annual thing, or can I do this once and be done with it?

2) I know it's not good to store the motor horizontal, but is it okay to keep it that way for a trip...say up to 5 days? 

BTW, I've used this motor for towing and motoring around Grand Lake. It's an awesome motor -- relatively light at 60#, quiet and clean with a ton of torque. 

Thanks for the help,
-Fin


----------



## seantana (Mar 5, 2015)

Was the ranger looking for boat registration, or motor registration? I have heard of some states requiring registration that follows the motor, but in MT, where my boat is registered (lifetime reg), there isn't anything specific to the motor, just the boat title and reg numbers. Curious what the regs are in other states now.

I know that most 4 strokes have a specific side they can be laid on to avoid draining the oil, but I also know it's not standard across manufacturers or even models by the same company. I'd check the manual, or contact Tohatsu.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

You need to go to your local Colorado Parks and Wildlife office and get a permit for your boat, along with a copy of the state boating regulations. You will need the serial number (hull number as it is referred to) and make of your boat to get the permit. Then you will need to make a set of ID plates for your new ID number and sticker to adhere to. I made mine with 1/4" ply and varnished them, leaving enough room at the end for the sticker you must renew each year. You will need to display them on each side, on the front of your boat. I tie mine to the chicken line. 8)

I think they call it a CL number as all boats registered in Colorado start with CL then a number. The first two letters on everyone's power boat designates what state it is registered in. In general, that is all you need to be on the water, paperwork wise. Some states require an extra out of state fee before you can launch on a lake. Colorado doesn't ask for info on the motor, they just ask for make and hull number of the boat. If you want to put your motor on another boat, you'll have to do the same for that boat as well.


You will also need to carry a fire extinguisher and whistle when you take your motor. It's all in the regs. Hope this helps.


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

x2 on what caverdan said 

I'll add:
I made my ID plates out of plastic with stick-on letters from Lowe's and hang them from the frame, but same idea. 
I also have a 6hp Tohatsu. You can lay it on the tiller side, although my dealer told me that if you can block it up an extra few degrees more it's a little safer. I got a pusher prop and use the stock prop as a back-up.
The Maravia cataraft I use with the motor has a serial number with the "wrong" number of digits for the registration office. I ended up rigging up the boat on my trailer and driving to a state park. They still didn't like the number, but finally had to agree there was nothing else to write down. 
It's an annual fee, but at least it costs a lot less than car tags.


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

You can use a boat with an out of state registration in Utah for up to 90 days. 
All the other rules apply. 
In Utah you only have to title a motor of 25hp and above. You have to register the raft and it needs to have a serial number on the hull. I had to take mine to the DMV so they could verify the serial number as I didn't have the original paperwork.

I made a board to transport my 6 hp Tohatsu on the side, tiller down. Blocks support the motor so the tiller and prop aren't hitting anything. I added tie down points so I can strap it down on the raft if necessary. If I am going to transport it on it's side for a long distance I drain the oil and refill before I start it up. It only takes 15 oz of oil. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## climbdenali (Apr 2, 2006)

^^Almost Correct^^

From Utah DMV - Boats and watercraft :

"Watercraft that are not in the state more than *60 days in any year* and are owned by a non-resident (must be currently registered in home state, if required)"


----------



## dsrtrat (May 29, 2011)

Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

asleep.at.the.oars said:


> x2 on what caverdan said
> 
> I'll add:
> I made my ID plates out of plastic with stick-on letters from Lowe's and hang them from the frame, but same idea.
> ...


So what was the skinny with the serial number being "wrong" Did they need more digits or less? Just curious if we need to look into changing something up this coming year as we go into full production on 2017 Maravia's? We want it to be easy for you folks  Kindly, Renee


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

More digits. I have old (maybe late 90's?) tubes that had been a demo boat so it says Maravia really large on the side, and then I bought it from someone who had also bought it used. I can take a pic of the stamp if you want. Not sure what makes up the difference, or if that has changed in the last 2 decades.


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

Even if you would PM me the Serial Number I can check into it! Don't want folks out there getting hassled about putting motors on their river rides. Thanks  Have a great weekend, Renee


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

I thought I remembered that the problem was the number wasn't long enough, but it looks like it is 12 digits just like Colorado asks for. Maybe it was something else, order or letters or spaces or ??? I do remember having to drive the boat out after my initial attempt at registration was denied and have the park person get frustrated, but I can't offhand now see why. Thanks for being attentive to this among many other issues.
Colorado gives the option of in-person registration at any state park, which I think makes non-standard (like rafts) easier, since it's harder to argue with the existence of something that is right in front of you.

And, off topic, but why isn't white a stock color choice?


----------



## Cascade River Gear (Aug 12, 2014)

And, off topic, but why isn't white a stock color choice?[/QUOTE]

Thank you for sending that over, we will look into it but the info you gave about just going to the State Parks for registration will help us direct our customers in the future! 

White is available, we list the selection of colors we keep in inventory and that are obviously are big sellers but we can do any custom color combo you would like on a Maravia, tell us what you want and we will build it. Have a fantastic week! 

Kindly,
Renee


----------



## asleep.at.the.oars (May 6, 2006)

Thanks!


----------

